# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Hidroeléctrica Cañaverosa

## zapata0076

Buenas pues esta es una de las hidroeléctricas presentes en el curso del río Segura en el término de Calasparra Murcia. Pronto pondré fotos y datos sobre ella.

¿Lo que quería preguntar es si esta central se encuentra averiada pues lleva cosa de un mes que no se le ve turbinar y el caudal del río segura a su paso por el Santuario de la Esperanza es muy alto...cosa que implique que la central no toma agua, alguien sabe algo? Saludos

----------


## zapata0076

Pues parece que ha vuelto todo ya a la normalidad, el cauce por el santuario baja ya moderado (bajo) como es habitual...

Y parece que las obras que se estaban llevando acabo eran las de arreglo del tunel de abastecimiento de agua a la CH Cañaverosa

http://www.geotecnia2000.com/files/archivos/TUNEL.pdf


Fuente google internet

Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, parece que habia un buen motivo para el cese de actividad, ¿no te parece?
Es una buena noticia el regreso a la normalidad.
Un saludo

----------

